# Looking for a Home for my GSD :(



## candrkalo (May 25, 2006)

Hello, 


I have German Shepherd that needs a new home. Due to me loosing a job recently and having to accept a new job where I travel most of the time and will never be home, forces me to give up my GSD. I must find someone who can give him the attention he deserves. 



His name is Lux (Male), he was born 3/15/2005 and he is a long haired German Shepherd. He is current with his shots and up to date with his check-ups. Lux has no issues, health problems, or any defects. He is very gentle and great with kids and other dogs. He is an amazing dog. Lux was never neutered. (personal preference I decided not to do it) 



Lux is very caring, smart and fun dog. He behaves and knows basic commands. He is not aggressive and loves people and kids. He will bark when someone comes to the fence if he does not recognize the person. Lux is mostly an outside dog (because of our huge back yard -1acre- he was able to run around and sleep outside during summer months). 

Anyway, I need someone to adopt Lux and who had German shepherds before. I'm located in Portland - Oregon.

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs157.snc3/18462_299264421125_711441125_3954941_3542904_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v185/240/65/711441125/n711441125_600255_4225.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._412991476125_711441125_5091082_6613009_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0_412991481125_711441125_5091083_884901_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._299264396125_711441125_3954937_1481966_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._299264401125_711441125_3954938_7620969_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._299264406125_711441125_3954939_6087231_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v372/240/65/711441125/n711441125_1480902_4848.jpg


Thank you!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Sad you have to give him up  ... but he's a beautiful animal ! 
Shouldn't have an issue finding a good home for him ... Good luck !


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Any rescues here in Oregon? I don't have any contacts in that neck of the woods. 

I really suggest you try to get him into a reputable rescue..or at least have one assist you in placing your beautiful boy. If you do end up placing him yourself...please do a homevisit, vet check and reference check.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

fyi- the reason I say rescue is that they work very hard to screen their adopters and match the appropriate dog to the appropriate home...and if for any reason ever things don't work out (as in your case) the dog goes back to the rescue (ensuring he never ends up being passed around or in a shelter)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

As far as I know, there are no GSD specific rescues currently working in Oregon.

There are two rescues in Washington state that will work with Oregonians:
Northwest German Shepherd Rescue
Washington German Shepherd Rescue

I believe that both organizations will do courtesy listings, but this dog will have to be neutered prior to any listing (or a plan must be in place to handle the neuter as part of the adoption process prior to placement).
Sheilah


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,
Have you read Tim's post. He is looking for an adult male. When I posted this message it was just above your post. LOL it's probably moved now. Anyway it's in the same section yours is in.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:shocked: He's gorgeous, wow! I hope he finds an excellent home. If I wasn't maxed out on Canines I'd so take a road trip to Oregon and adopt him from you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

